# Basketball clubs/runs



## SJVeasey (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Been in Dubai for around 3 weeks and am now itching to play ball again and get some socialising done. Does anyone know where there is a regular open meet/run out/shootaround??

I have not heard much about basketball in Dubai but there must be people who play out here surely?

Any help, much appreciated.

Sam, from UK.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

There a court next to rydges plaza in satwa which seems busy every night. Mainly filipinos playing there and it seems like everyone just turns up and joins in. As a non-filipino I guess whether you're accepted and invited to join in much depends on your attitude. Maybe go along and watch then see what happens. That's the only regular open meet I've come across here. 

Otherwise look at the duplays leagues. I'm sure they'll have a basketball one you could join. Google duplays Dubai and you'll find it.


----------



## SJVeasey (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks I'll give it a try!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Teams play in Mirdif as well. I take my team there to play for practice. Also other few leagues to join if you can get a team together.


----------



## satishoct (Jul 14, 2012)

SJVeasey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been in Dubai for around 3 weeks and am now itching to play ball again and get some socialising done. Does anyone know where there is a regular open meet/run out/shootaround??
> 
> ...


Even am new to UAE man..Am lookin for friends interested in basketball durin thursdays n fridays..I usually come to "Al Nahda Pond Park" close to Al Qusais every thursday n friday...The court there seems good wit floodlights all time.

I find only Fillipinos playin most the time and i don think they include other ppl coz even i gave it a try..If ur interested we can hang out these days to play ball?? ".Replyif ur intersted..


----------



## kaushik87 (May 26, 2013)

i have been dying to play some ball here. back in delhi me n my friends had a good game every weekend morning.
im really interested in playing but dont intend to travel too much for that.
I live in meena bazar.


----------



## Narender (Aug 1, 2012)

did you guys figure out any courts to play? i would love to play...


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm coming out to dubai soon also, would like to find some pick up games to join in on.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Have you guys checked out Duplays for a league play? Have a look at their website as it may be of interest to you guys wanting to play some basketball games.


----------



## stevenash (Jul 29, 2010)

*Basketball in Dubai*

A lot of us Indian guys ex-state & national players play/practice at Pond Park, Al Quasis, near the Quasis police station, anyone good & interested can join. Sunday & Tuesday 8:00 - 10:00 pm.


----------



## Habibti (May 5, 2014)

stevenash said:


> A lot of us Indian guys ex-state & national players play/practice at Pond Park, Al Quasis, near the Quasis police station, anyone good & interested can join. Sunday & Tuesday 8:00 - 10:00 pm.


Dear Steve Nash,
Do you guys still go there?
Any girls practice there?


----------



## ankushatwork (May 18, 2014)

*Quick Q*



stevenash said:


> A lot of us Indian guys ex-state & national players play/practice at Pond Park, Al Quasis, near the Quasis police station, anyone good & interested can join. Sunday & Tuesday 8:00 - 10:00 pm.


Do you guys still play there?


----------



## stevenash (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes a lot of us play there @ pond park quasis. No ladies though.


----------



## b_man23 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ball Above All holds Dubai Basketball Leagues and pick up games, check out BallAboveAll.com.au


----------

